# Ti rassicuro che/di



## Maximus99

1)Lo rassicuro di starti accanto.
2) Lo rassicuro che ti staranno accanto

Che valore hanno in analisi logica la proposizione implicita ed esplicita delle due frasi?
Leggendo Questa interessante trattazione sulle completive, mi è parso di capire che si possa trattare di una oggettiva obliqua, ma ho dei dubbi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

In genere si rassicura qualcuno, non qualcosa.
rassicurare - Dizionario italiano WordReference.com


----------



## Maximus99

Pietruzzo said:


> In genere si rassicura qualcuno, non qualcosa.
> rassicurare - Dizionario italiano WordReference.com


Infatti ho scritto questo:
" lo rassicuro di stargli vicino/rassicuro lui di stargli vicino"


----------



## bearded

''Rassicurare qualcuno di qualcosa'' o ''rassicurare qualcuno che avverrà qualcosa'' non è buon italiano: i tuoi esempi non sono ben scelti, perché il verbo ''rassicurare'' non è normalmente seguito da queste ''collocazioni'' (di/che...).

Di solito si rassicura qualcuno solo  ''su/circa'' qualcosa:
_ Lo rassicuro sul fatto che gli starò accanto/ -che ti staranno accanto.
Lo rassicuro circa la disponibilità del denaro._

Eventualmente con ''assicurare'':
_Gli assicuro che gli starò accanto, ecc. / gli assicuro che il denaro sarà disponibile._


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> 1) lo Lo rassicuro di starti accanto.
> 2) lo Lo rassicuro che ti staranno accanto


@Maximus99 nel tuo primo post, potresti gentilmente rendere maiuscola la "L" iniziale,
altrimenti può sembrare una "i"? ("*Io* rassicuro...") 

(Ho il sospetto che anche Pietruzzo sia caduto come me in questo _qui pro quo_)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Ho il sospetto che anche Pietruzzo sia caduto come me in questo _qui pro quo_)


Infatti. Anche con "Lo" però le frasi non mi sembrano corrette. Direi che è senz'altro scorretta la prima, mentre per la seconda ci sarebbe da considerare questa nota del dizionario Treccani:
"con ellissi di un verbo di dire: _mi rassicurò che non m’avrebbe abbandonato".  _Non mi è molto chiaro cosa sia "un verbo di dire" ma se lo dice Treccani...


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> con ellissi di un verbo di dire


Infatti: ellissi che appare necessario presupporre per rendere la frase più corretta, ovvero conforme all'uso normale di ''rassicurare'':
_Mi rassicurò (dicendo/affermando..) che non mi avrebbe abbandonato._
Una subordinata oggettiva introdotta da 'che' non può di solito seguire direttamente  il verbo ''rassicurare'', perché quest'ultimo non è un ''verbo del dire'' come dire, affermare, dichiarare..
Verba dicendi


----------



## lorenzos

Nel Gabrielli troviamo "_*lo rassicurai che* non c'era nessun rischio"
e nel _ Battaglia
_- C.  Carrà,677:  Finalmente,  incontratolo  una  sera  in  Galleria,  mi  disse  che  in  linea  di  massima non aveva  più  alcuna  riluttanza  ad  aderire  al  movimento  futurista,  ma  che  avrebbe  in  ogni  caso desiderato mantenere  una  certa  libertà  d’azione;  10  *lo  rassicurai che* questa  era  una  cosa  ovvia, dato  il  carattere  assolutamente libero del nostro movimento.
- G.  Gozzi,1-133:  Di  là  a  mezzo  quarto  d’ora  bussa  di nuovo.  Il  fratello  domanda:  Chi  è?  e  questi risponde: Non aprite  no,  ma  io  *tomo  a  rassicurarvi  che*  sono  onest’uomo e leale._


----------



## bearded

Avrai notato, lorenzos, che io ho scritto ''normalmente / di solito....''.  È chiaro che ci sono eccezioni, e secondo me anche i tuoi esempi sono ellittici -  nel senso che manca in essi un ''verbo del dire'', come dice il Treccani. _Lo rassicurai (dicendo) che questa era una cosa ovvia._
Nell'esempio del Gozzi, poi, trovo che ''*torno* a *r*assicurarvi'' secondo la lingua attuale rappresenti una ripetizione (torno ad assicurarvi di nuovo), e credo che l'autore usi ''rassicurare'' in luogo di ''assicurare'' - e non sia il solo a farlo.

Comunque, se parliamo dell'italiano corrente/attuale - che è quello di cui dobbiamo occuparci e che (nei limiti delle nostre conoscenze) dobbiamo ''illustrare'' agli interroganti stranieri, come in questo caso -  penso  di poter senz'altro ribadire che
_''rassicurare che/rassicurare a qualcuno che..''_
non è una costruzione corretta in italiano - nonostante eccezioni soprattutto letterarie - e quindi non è consigliabile adottarla o imitarla. Oggigiorno, tu diresti mai ''ti rassicuro che è così'' invece di ''ti assicuro che è così''?
Tanto meno è corretta la costruzione ''rassicurare di..'' - ma spero che su questo anche tu sia d'accordo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Una subordinata oggettiva introdotta da 'che' non può di solito seguire direttamente il verbo ''rassicurare'',


Sicuramente non può dipendere direttamente dal verbo "rassicurare", altrimenti questo avrebbe un doppio oggetto (rassicurare qualcuno qualcosa), che non mi risulta sia consentito in italiano.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> ''Rassicurare qualcuno di qualcosa'' o ''rassicurare qualcuno che avverrà qualcosa'' non è buon italiano:


Poi, caro Bearded, se parliamo di italiano corrente ci sono infiniti esempi, anche letterari, di "rassicurare che/di".


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> se parliamo di italiano corrente ci sono infiniti esempi, anche letterari, di "rassicurare che/di".


Personalmente, nel caso interessi a qualcuno, continuerò a non usarlo ed ad essere infastidito dal sentirlo usare.


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> nonostante eccezioni soprattutto letterarie





lorenzos said:


> ci sono infiniti esempi, anche letterari


Proprio infiniti non credo. Comunque le eccezioni confermano la regola, e tu naturalmente sei padrone di (continuare a) parlare o scrivere in modo eccezionale, se ci tieni.


----------



## lorenzos

rassicurare che,rassicurare sul,rassicurare sulla




rassicurai che,rassicurai sul,rassicurai sulla


----------



## bearded

Google Books Ngram Viewer
Google Books Ngram Viewer[/URL
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Google Books Ngram Viewer
> Google Books Ngram Viewer[/URL
> Google Books Ngram Viewer


Ciao,
nel tuo primo link avevi scritto *rssicurare*, io ho corretto ed ecco il risultato:


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> nel tuo primo link avevi scritto *rssicurare*


Oh, grazie della correzione: in effetti, mi era parso un risultato un po' sospetto a mio favore! 
Prendo atto che in molti libri ''rassicurare che...'' viene usato. Ma tu davvero diresti ''Ti rassicuro che la mamma tornerà''?
Vado comunque d'accordo col Treccani che ammette l'esistenza di frasi simili ma osserva ''con ellissi di un verbo del dire''.
E  vedo anche
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Ma tu davvero diresti ''Ti rassicuro che la mamma tornerà''?


No, non mi suona naturale. Io direi "Ti assicuro che la mamma tornerà" oppure "Ti rassicuro: la mamma tornerà".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> "Ti* assicuro* che la mamma tornerà"


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> No, non mi suona naturale. Io direi "Ti assicuro che la mamma tornerà" oppure "Ti rassicuro: la mamma tornerà".


Ok, ma "assicurare" ha un significato completamente diverso da "rassicurare". Comunque non credo che userei "rassicurare" in questo modo diretto. Forse direi "Rassicurati, la mamma tornerà".


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> ''Rassicurare qualcuno di qualcosa'' o ''rassicurare qualcuno che avverrà qualcosa'' non è buon italiano: i tuoi esempi non sono ben scelti, perché il verbo ''rassicurare'' non è normalmente seguito da queste ''collocazioni'' (di/che...).
> 
> Di solito si rassicura qualcuno solo  ''su/circa'' qualcosa:
> _ Lo rassicuro sul fatto che gli starò accanto/ -che ti staranno accanto.
> Lo rassicuro circa la disponibilità del denaro._
> 
> Eventualmente con ''assicurare'':
> _Gli assicuro che gli starò accanto, ecc. / gli assicuro che il denaro sarà disponibile._




 In rete e qui, ho trovato esempi dei verbi "assicurare", "rassicurare", "accertare" usati con un complemento oggetto diretto ( la persona) e una proposizione implicita/esplicita:
«_lo assicurai che suo figlio stava bene»_


La cosa mi ha lasciato perplesso per due motivi.
Il primo era che io pensavo si potesse adoperare solo la costruzione con complemento oggetto (oggetto inanimato) e complemento di termine (persona) coi verbi "assicurare" e "accertare", quindi :
_*Gli *assicurai/accertai che suo figlio stava bene"._

Il secondo è invece che il Treccani parla di una proposizione oggettiva, implicita o esplicita.
Mi fa strano perché il complemento oggetto c'è già ed è espresso dal clitico "lo".
Io, ad inizio thread avevo parlato di una proposizione oggettiva obliqua, vista la particolarità del costrutto.



Ritornando anche alla questione della preposizione , quindi, dire, ad esempio, "la rassicuro/assicuro della veridicità del fatto" o "la accerto della veridicità del fatto" sarebbe sbagliato?
Forse mi lascio trasportare da verbi come "informare" che ammettono sia "di" che altre preposizioni come "su" e simili, ma non mi suonava malissimo prima della tua correzione, ma chiaramente parlo di come suona a me e non di quanto sia corretto dal punto di vista grammaticale.
Anche se, sempre qui, ho trovato la frase:
«_li assicurai * della* mia preghiera»_


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> "la rassicuro/assicuro della veridicità del fatto"


Ferma restando la sostanziale netta differenza tra *rassicurare* e *assicurare* (che rimando ad altra discussione), mi associo a quanto già detto sopra:

- la rassicuro *sulla* veridicità...
- le assicuro *che* il fatto è vero.



Maximus99 said:


> "la accerto della veridicità del fatto"


Si accerta, cioè si rende certo, *qualcosa* (in questo caso: la veridicità) non qualcuno. *

Diverso è il riflessivo _accertarsi_:
io *mi* *accerto* / tu *ti accerti* (ecc) della veridicità dei fatti.

* Almeno non nel senso di: "rendere qualcuno certo/sicuro".


----------



## Maximus99

Pietruzzo said:


> Sicuramente non può dipendere direttamente dal verbo "rassicurare", altrimenti questo avrebbe un doppio oggetto (rassicurare qualcuno qualcosa), che non mi risulta sia consentito in italiano.


Non sarebbe lo stesso che dire "l'ho informato che era troppo tardi".
Anche qui ci sarebbe un doppio oggetto, eppure mi pare sia idiomaticissima come frase.


----------



## Starless74

Maximus99 said:


> Anche qui ci sarebbe un doppio oggetto, eppure mi pare sia idiomaticissima come frase.


_*informare* qualcuno che... _è idiomatico;
*rassicurare*_ qualcuno che..._ no.
Dipende dal verbo, non dal "doppio oggetto" (chiamiamolo così per capirci).


----------



## Maximus99

Starless74 said:


> _*informare* qualcuno che... _è idiomatico;
> *rassicurare*_ qualcuno che..._ no.
> Dipende dal verbo, non dal "doppio oggetto" (chiamiamolo così per capirci).


Sicuramente.
Sulla pagina di treccani che ho riportato (questa) c'erano costruzioni di questo tipo con assiccurare/rassicurare e anche qui c'è un esempio con accertare.
Si parlava di oggettiva implicita e esplicita, anche se non mi è chiaro come sia possibile visto che tali verbi hanno già la persona come oggetto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> Si parlava di oggettiva implicita e esplicita, anche se non mi è chiaro come sia possibile visto che tali verbi hanno già la persona come oggetto.



Immagino tu ti riferisca all'esempio seguente:


> 3 – assicurare transitivo, nell’accezione di ‘rassicurare’, seguìto da una proposizione oggettiva (che stava bene), con la persona rassicurata come oggetto diretto (per es.: lo assicurai che stavo bene)


Credo che qui si usi il termine "oggettiva" in senso allargato, visto che la frase indicata non ha certo funzione di oggetto diretto. Mi sembra più indicato il termine "completiva indiretta" usato sempre su Treccani nella trattazione da te stesso citata in #1.
Si potrebbe anche parlare di una dichiarativa ellittica  in cui il termine di riferimento è sottinteso: "lo rassicurai (sul fatto) che stavo bene.
Fermo restando che personalmente non userei "rassicurare" in questo modo, e men che mai "assicurare".


----------



## Maximus99

Insomma, la costruzione "rassicurare/assicurare/accertare+ complemento oggetto+ proposizione esplicita", che piaccia o non piaccia, e io sono uno di quelli a cui non piace, sembra essere legittima.

Non mi pronuncio sulla variante con "di+infinito" perché non ho trovato esempi, ma di solito se si usa una, è possibile usare anche l'altra.

Chiarito questo dubbio e appurato che si tratta di preferenze, resta da sciogliere il dubbio di frasi come "l'ho rassicurato/assicurato/accertato di questo".
Qui non parliamo di proposizioni, ma del sintagma preposizionale composto da "di" e da un sostantivo.

@bearded dice che, per quanto riguarda "rassicurare", la preposizione "di" sarebbe sbagliata, ma consiglia "su" e "circa".
Devo ammettere che non suona benissimo neaanche a me e mi trovo d'accordo con lui sull'usare queste preposizioni, però, per quanto riguarda il verbo "assicurare", nella solita pagina linkata, appare l'esempio:
"li assicurai  della mia preghiera".


Sempre nella stessa pagina si parla di complemento di specificazione oggettiva per quanto riguarda il complemento introdotto da "di" in quella frase.


Ora, a prescindere dal complemento introdotto, la frase sembra legittima, o almeno col verbo assicurare.

Purtroppo in rete non ho trovato altri esempi e questa è l'unica fonte (che ho trovato) che attesta questa costruzione grammaticale.


----------

